# Cord and plug furnace



## fjm (Jun 26, 2011)

I've been running back and forth on service calls getting people's heat on generator then back to poco. Is there anything as far as code keeping me from permanent changing furnace whip to plug and adding receptacle after switch


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Check the code book.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

With cord and plug, you need no switch. I see no reason why you cannot do it as long as the cord and the plug are accessible.


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't see how the furnace could meet the conditions that allow a cord and plug connection. Vibration or frequent exchange are not conditions I associate with a furnace.

Why not install a single circuit transfer with an inlet?


----------



## fjm (Jun 26, 2011)

I figured that was coming, it depends on Hp rating of motor And if there is a dico switch before receptacle, right? But does furnace have to be hard wired


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

This fails inspection most often for not being compliant with the manufacturers installation specs when they applied for UL rating, seen many guys try this before.

I have also heard an inspector say " do you think the tennet is going to slide out the furnace and vacuum behind it"


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I tried to cord and plug my own damn furnace and even though the elect. inspector ok'd it, the hvac inspector (who is known far and wide as a real ahole) turned it down lol


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't see how cord and plug is compliant. Art. 400.7 does not list a furnace as a use permitted


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I have this feeling, sort of like deja vu ... all over again 

Did we not have this discussion regardig water heaters?

For me, it comes down to a simple convenience: I don't want Harry Homeowner or Herbie HVAC messing with anything electric if I can help it. If that means a pigtail on the furnace, so be it. 

Unlike in the water heater discussion, it's nearly impossible to find a gas furnace that cannot be properly fed from a 15A120V circuit. All you need power is the blower and (maybe) the igniter. 

Right now, the East Coast is dealing with some power problems. I'd rather see folks running extension cords than hacking into panels when they get out the portable generators.

Put aside the engineer's desire to design perfection, and recognize reality ... I bet the first thing the box stores ran out of were dryer power cords, followed closely by big wire nuts. Wire nut two together and- PRESTO! -there's your genny tie-in.

If having a cord & plug on the furnace is the worst thing you can find, I would be amazed. It's a trifling violation at worst, right up there with taking tags off of mattresses.


----------



## open short (Oct 12, 2010)

400.7 (a)(8)


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Amish Electrician said:


> I have this feeling, sort of like deja vu ... all over again
> 
> Did we not have this discussion regardig water heaters?
> 
> ...


I aggree with you on this...plus you must take the time to educate the consumer in the proper way of doing things. Did one last week and got a upsale for a whole house transfer switch. The furnace plug will go away next week.:thumbsup:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

After winessing what I saw this year I can definetly say furnaces on cord and plug are 1000 times safer than those hard wired. During the several waves of power outages in the northeast, I have seen to many HO backfeeding panels and outlets just because it was the only way to get the heat on:no:


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

On that note I will propose a solution you can pick apart.

Say a customer only had a portable generator and wanted you to wire something so he can hook it up to the furnace.

Remove the SP switch/disco
Install a 3 way switch
Furnace lead goes to common
POCO power to one traveler
Install a short SO pigtail with a 15A 120V female cord end on 
Hot from the SO to the other traveler


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

meadow said:


> After winessing what I saw this year I can definetly say furnaces on cord and plug are 1000 times safer than those hard wired. During the several waves of power outages in the northeast, I have seen to many HO backfeeding panels and outlets just because it was the only way to get the heat on:no:


I tried explaining that to our inspection dept and went all the way to the top. They denied my proposal because it is not portable equipment. Suicide cords are all too real, and it is because of the furnace IMO.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Lets try this another way. What is wrong, dangerous, unsafe about a plug on a furnace. Beside the NEC saying you can't do it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

John said:


> Lets try this another way. What is wrong, dangerous, unsafe about a plug on a furnace.


Probably nothing, and in my own home I would have no issue doing it.

Customers home no way.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

randomkiller said:


> This fails inspection most often for not being compliant with the manufacturers installation specs when they applied for UL rating, seen many guys try this before.
> 
> I have also heard an inspector say " do you think the tennet is going to slide out the furnace and vacuum behind it"


Ask him to explain the garbage disposal.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

k_buz said:


> Ask him to explain the garbage disposal.


The pig is identified for cord and plug connection.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

I understand, but what I'm getting at is why is the disp specifically allowed and a furnace isn't? What is the distinction?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Any house you go in around here has cord and plug


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

k_buz said:


> I understand, but what I'm getting at is why is the disp specifically allowed and a furnace isn't? What is the distinction?


Sniff....sniff. Smell it? Does it snell like dirty socks........naw just NEC Politics.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

fjm said:


> I've been running back and forth on service calls getting people's heat on generator then back to poco. Is there anything as far as code keeping me from permanent changing furnace whip to plug and adding receptacle after switch


I hope not, I've done it a few times.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> I tried explaining that to our inspection dept and went all the way to the top. They denied my proposal because it is not portable equipment. Suicide cords are all too real, and it is because of the furnace IMO.


Ive had some inspectors tell me the same thing. Some of the calls I get during outages are specifically how to get the furnace running from a generator and extension cord. Finding a code compliant way (ie panel interlock) during a blackout to do it is next to impossible.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I must of have rigged a dozen homes with cords on their heat in the last week as favors. Too many homes without heat and/or dangerous hacks to get the heat going. No material available even if I wanted to do something different.

Find a safer better way for joey homeowner to keep his heat going for 10 days and I'm all for it.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

eejack said:


> I must of have rigged a dozen homes with cords on their heat in the last week as favors. Too many homes without heat and/or dangerous hacks to get the heat going. No material available even if I wanted to do something different.
> 
> Find a safer better way for joey homeowner to keep his heat going for 10 days and I'm all for it.


You're right, either you do this or the next thing they do is buy a 25 foot roll of nm and make a cord for it.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

My last house that was built it 06 had a cord plug furnace


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

FWITW, Condensation pumps are almost always cord and plug.

In my area some forced blower gas hot water heaters and condensation pumps are cord connected. Yet we were told we couldnt do it on the furnace because it was capable to be hard wired while the induced blowers were manufactured that way under UL. :no::laughing:


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

meadow said:


> FWITW, Condensation pumps are almost always cord and plug.
> 
> In my area some forced blower gas hot water heaters and condensation pumps are cord connected. Yet we were told we couldnt do it on the furnace because it was capable to be hard wired while the induced blowers were manufactured that way under UL. :no::laughing:


My furnace was just a furnace no AC and it had a cord from the factory


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

John said:


> Sniff....sniff. Smell it? Does it snell like dirty socks........naw just NEC Politics.


Guess again. 

This is the manafacturers not identifing the equipment for cord and plug.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I installed (3) on of on 20a switches for my dad next to his panel in a 3 gang box. Furnace, lights and kit countrr circ and wired them like the 3 way prev mentioned, the thing about the 3 way is there is no off .....


----------



## Loadover (Nov 9, 2012)

I bounce back and forth on this issue. Sure, there is no reason not to be able to use a cord and plug. But then on the other hand, spend the damn $100 or less on the transfer switch and be done with it:









This could be wired up at the furnace or at the panel, which ever is more convenient. You can also close off the inlet on the unit and remotely located an inlet on the outside of the house so you don't have to run a cord thru a window or doorway.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cord/plug is the standard method in my area but once in a while, it gets red tagged. If I got tagged, I'd argue my point.

It looks like it comes down to interpretation. I say the appliance is intended for cord/plug (unless the MFG prohibits it).

_Appliances where the fastening means and mechanical
connections are specifically designed to permit
ready removal for maintenance and repair, and the
appliance *is intended* or identified for flexible cord
connection_


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Guess again.
> 
> This is the manafacturers not identifing the equipment for cord and plug.


They don't *have to* identify it for cord/plug.

It could simply be *intended* for cord/plug.

If it doesn't say no cord/plug, it's getting a cord plug. 

It has a 1/2 KO and pigtails. God intended it to be connected to a pigtail


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

k_buz said:


> On that note I will propose a solution you can pick apart.
> 
> Say a customer only had a portable generator and wanted you to wire something so he can hook it up to the furnace.
> 
> ...


done this on over a dozen houses over the past few years, works great!


----------

